# Post Install script failed by pkg upgrade to ca_root_nss-3.35_1



## kevdog (Feb 17, 2018)

Using freebsd version 10.3-RELEASE insallled within FreeNas Jail

Any idea why I'm receiving this message when trying to upgrae to ca_root_nss-3.35_1?
[1/11] Extracting ca_root_nss-3.35_1: 100%
pkg: POST-INSTALL script failed


----------



## tobik@ (Feb 17, 2018)

Someone made a mistake which has since been fixed. The error is nothing to worry about.


----------

